# Nancy Drew uses MAC!



## Rennah (Sep 8, 2008)

I was playing Nancy Drew - The Phantom of Venice, and noticed this:







Nancy uses MAC! (as well as Bobbi Brown...)

You can see 2 MAC paints, a MAC *concealer, eyeliner/lipliner, and eyeshadow in the game.

Part of the game is you get to dress Nancy up for different missions. In the closet is her makeup bag.





You can't actually use the makeup in the game, though.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL!! That's hilarious! I always wondered why Nancy looked so hot on the cover of all of my old Nancy Drew books


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 8, 2008)

Haha! That's funny!

It'd be pretty cool if MAC had their own video game...
_only in my gamer-nerd dreams *sigh*_


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 9, 2008)

that looks like MAC concealer, not lipglass


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 9, 2008)

LMAO!!!

How freaking awesome is that?!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Haha! That's funny!

It'd be pretty cool if MAC had their own video game...
only in my gamer-nerd dreams *sigh*_

 
I think a MAC video game would be awesome!


----------



## lara (Sep 9, 2008)

Unless a MAC game involved a lot of PvP, count me out.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 9, 2008)

I want me some "super toothpaste!"


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Haha! That's funny!

It'd be pretty cool if MAC had their own video game...
only in my gamer-nerd dreams *sigh*_


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_LMAO!!!

How freaking awesome is that?!_


----------



## redambition (Sep 9, 2008)

that's pretty cool. pity you can't get dolled up with it... and her collection hasn't got anything on some of the ones on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Unless a MAC game involved a lot of PvP, count me out._

 
makeup battles?


----------



## Rennah (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_that looks like MAC concealer, not lipglass_

 
yeah, I wasn't sure.


----------



## kimberly (Sep 10, 2008)

Hahaha! That's cute.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_that looks like MAC concealer, not lipglass_

 
Look at you go, you Nancy Drew, you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, that is Select Moisturecover.  Question: Why is young Nancy using Select Moisturecover?  For her dry, mature skin?  lol

Is that Blinc mascara?


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh I NEVER thought I'd come across this on Specktra!! Thanks for sharing this.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got all excited because my daughter and I play ND games all the time together... although the most recent one we played (the one set in New Orleans) was too short!! We were actually mad we finished it so fast!  We loved the ending, how you used the compact powder to dust for prints in order to open the locked storeroom door--that actually took me forever to figure out; my girl and I were at each other's throats for a bit all ticked off!! LOL

We don't have this game yet, but now I'll be buying it for my daughter for sure!


----------



## RoxyJ (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Haha! That's funny!

It'd be pretty cool if MAC had their own video game...
only in my gamer-nerd dreams *sigh*_

 
Oh, that would be so much fun, they could have all of thier current collection, you could download new collections, upload your photo and "try" all of the makeup, watch video tutorials, print out face charts and invent your own color stories. I would be glued to the computer for hours.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I want me some "super toothpaste!"_

 
and supersmile floss!!


----------



## Rennah (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Look at you go, you Nancy Drew, you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, that is Select Moisturecover.  Question: Why is young Nancy using Select Moisturecover?  For her dry, mature skin?  lol

Is that Blinc mascara?_

 
lol.
Well, Nancy first came onto the scene in 1930...


----------



## Rennah (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_Oh I NEVER thought I'd come across this on Specktra!! Thanks for sharing this.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got all excited because my daughter and I play ND games all the time together... although the most recent one we played (the one set in New Orleans) was too short!! We were actually mad we finished it so fast!  We loved the ending, how you used the compact powder to dust for prints in order to open the locked storeroom door--that actually took me forever to figure out; my girl and I were at each other's throats for a bit all ticked off!! LOL

We don't have this game yet, but now I'll be buying it for my daughter for sure!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love Nancy Drew games! I have all of them.
The newest one comes out next month! w00t!
Legend of the Crystal Skull was fun. Mmm, gumbo! lol.


----------



## agirlnamedfury (Sep 12, 2008)

I knew there was a reason I liked MAC!

(I was a huge Nancy Drew freak when I was a kid. I had EVERY. SINGLE. BOOK. I was totally obsessed.....)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_lol.
Well, Nancy first came onto the scene in 1930... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Good point! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always think of her as close to my age, as I read the books when I was a kid.  Just to clarify, I am 37, not 78. lol


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_I love Nancy Drew games! I have all of them.
The newest one comes out next month! w00t!
Legend of the Crystal Skull was fun. Mmm, gumbo! lol._

 
Good to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My daughter kept sidetracking us because of that darn cajun vendor stand... she kept cracking up at that saying of Nancy's after scarfing down a bowl.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too funny.. I forgot about that part.


----------

